# Nudibranchs: National Geographic



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

How cool are these???

http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/2008/06/nudibranchs/holland-text


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ya! They have been a huge fav of mine for a long time.. One day i would love to start collecting photos of them. I always wanted some in my tank but most of the colourful ones eat coral and such from what i have read.

I just feel they'd be better where they are.. So photos are good for me :3


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

I just got myself a pair of Berghia Nudibranch's a few weeks ago.

They are great looking little creatures but haven't seen them since I put them in there, the other downside is they only eat aiptasia 

http://www.coralscaping.com/berghia_1.html


----------

